# House / dog sitting in the U.K.



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Met an older couple in our local pub today from England. They were house sitting for a local family with a Springer spaniel for the last 10 days as the owners went on vacation. Tomorrow they head to Southern California for another free house sitting with a lab. They had never seen a Vizsla and we got talking. For the last three years they have traveled the globe doing house / dog sitting for a company called
Trusted House Sitters

http://www.trustedhousesitters.com/us/

What a great idea for us older folks that love to travel and love dogs.

I still want to make a trip to the U.K. If I could work in a house sitting deal around the island for a month while Vizsla owners went on holiday, what a great win-win.

Such a neat idea thought I'd share it with the forum.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------

